
Ask HN: How do you track your startups metrics? - Roybot
What tools do you use to track growth? Or other metrics that gauge your projects success?
======
noodless
Progress towards idiosyncratic milestones is hard to capture with metrics.
Acquisition, activation, retention and monetization like metrics are offered
by most services. Keep it simple with something like Google Analytics (or
anything that collects the data) and compute the metrics periodically. You'll
probably need to clean your data to make it useful; that's almost always
easier once exported. That's the basis for an internal and external viewpoints
for board discussions and decision making.

------
nwrk
Mixpanel

~~~
Roybot
I was less so speaking on website metrics and more so on business metrics.
Maybe there's more to Mixpanel that I'm not aware of but does it go beyond
funnels, website conversions, a/b testing, etc.?

I realize saying "metrics" is a bit broad but I imagine early stage startups
track some of these like user-growth, revenue growth, subscription growth to
get an idea of how their startup is performing or to help goal-set. Or is this
an area where most hack together a spreadsheet that unifies data from external
data sources?

~~~
mtmail
For subscriptions we use [https://baremetrics.com/](https://baremetrics.com/)
There is a way to add one-off invoices as well. Slack bot, forecast charts and
they keep adding features.

